# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2021



## MSantos (1 Abr 2021 às 10:14)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Abr 2021 às 13:50)

Boa tarde,

Chove bem agora, 1,3mm


----------



## João Pedro (1 Abr 2021 às 13:52)

Boas,

Pelo Porto ainda nada, mas parece que vem algo a caminho... aguardemos


----------



## Outubro.Vermelho (1 Abr 2021 às 13:54)

Boa tarde.
Em Braga (S. Vítor) está chover bem. Está bom para tirar o pó dos carros.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Abr 2021 às 14:01)

Como chove agora, 3,3mm


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2021 às 14:27)

Por Gondomar já chove 
18,2°C  

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Abr 2021 às 18:33)

Boas,

Incrivelmente, nem um pingo pelo Porto; tudo há horas a passar mesmo ao lado


----------



## Between (1 Abr 2021 às 18:41)

Uma bela e importantíssima rega por Amarante, o meu batatal estava mesmo a precisar. Vai chovendo de forma moderada.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Abr 2021 às 19:43)

Bom fim de dia.
E bem vindos a Abril. 

Depois dos *27,0ºC de Tmáx* de ontem, hoje tive *21,2ºC*. Ainda pensei que tivesse sido mais baixa. A sensação de humidade e algum vento enganaram-me.
Felizmente a chuva regressou. É boa! E molhada...
O *acumulado* está nos *7,9 mm*, quase o total do mês de Março (11,2 mm).
O céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

Esperemos então pela profunda depressão que nos afectará este sábado e domingo, cientes que nos trará problemas e inundações por este nosso litoral fora.
MUITA PRECAUÇÃO!!!

*Tactual: 15,0ºC
Hr: 80%*​
*Votos de uma Santa Páscoa.*


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Abr 2021 às 19:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Incrivelmente, nem um pingo pelo Porto; tudo há horas a passar mesmo ao lado



Mais um bom evento no interior , junto á costa a chuva não quer nada conosco  , este evento passou completamente ao lado .
Estou a ver abril a seguir as pisadas de março , praticamente sem chuva .


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 20:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esperemos então pela profunda depressão que nos afectará este sábado e domingo, cientes que nos trará problemas e inundações por este nosso litoral fora.
> MUITA PRECAUÇÃO!!!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Abr 2021 às 21:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de dia.
> E bem vindos a Abril.
> 
> Depois dos *27,0ºC de Tmáx* de ontem, hoje tive *21,2ºC*. Ainda pensei que tivesse sido mais baixa. A sensação de humidade e algum vento enganaram-me.
> ...


A depressão profunda já chegou hoje, não mintas que é feio...


----------



## Santofsky (2 Abr 2021 às 01:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de dia.
> E bem vindos a Abril.
> 
> Depois dos *27,0ºC de Tmáx* de ontem, hoje tive *21,2ºC*. Ainda pensei que tivesse sido mais baixa. A sensação de humidade e algum vento enganaram-me.
> ...



Dia das mentiras.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2021 às 19:47)

Célula a caminho de Matosinhos/Porto, movimento de ENE encurvando para SW:






Até ao momento sem actividade eléctrica.


----------



## joselamego (2 Abr 2021 às 20:50)

A chover 
0,5 mm a acumulados 
15,8°C
81% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2021 às 20:51)

StormRic disse:


> Célula a caminho de Matosinhos/Porto, movimento de ENE encurvando para SW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já chegou e já largou!  Foi cá uma surpresa, já não esperava nada por cá 

0,99 mm acumulados  Deu para refrescar o ambiente


----------



## joselamego (2 Abr 2021 às 21:03)

0,8 mm 
Célula passageira 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2021 às 21:07)

Aqui ainda subiu mais um bocadinho, até aos 1,5 mm.


----------



## Gates (2 Abr 2021 às 21:15)

Ena...
Chove copiosamente desde há 5 minutos.
Assim do nada.
15 graus neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (3 Abr 2021 às 16:07)

Céu limpo 
23,2°C
62% hr
1014 hPa

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (3 Abr 2021 às 17:51)

Boa tarde,

Bigorna da trovoada a este a chegar aqui à cidade:


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2021 às 03:11)

Os três primeiros dias de Abril, vistos pelo radar de Arouca: como uma circulação de Sul embate contra uma circulação de Nordeste na periferia de um anticiclone:


----------



## Costa (6 Abr 2021 às 09:34)

Bom dia 
Resumo das temperaturas em Vila Nova de Famalicão nos últimos dias 
*
27 Mar*
22.6ºC / 3.1ºC / 0mm

*28 Mar*
27.2ºC / 5.1ºC / 0mm

*29 Mar*
23.2ºC / 8.8ºC / 0mm

*30 Mar*
23.7ºC / 10.5ºC / 0mm

*31 Mar*
29.9ºC / 12.1ºC / 0mm

*01 Abr*
20.0ºC / 13.4ºC / 13.1mm

*02 Abr*
19.1ºC / 12.3ºC / 1.9mm
*
03 Abr*
24.3ºC / 10.8ºC / 0mm

*04 Abr*
26.2ºC / 9.1ºC / 0mm

*05 Abr*
24.2ºC / 7.1ºC / 0mm




Spoiler: Legenda



< 0ºC - 4.9ºC
5.0ºC - 9.9ºC
10.0ºC - 15.0ºC
15.0ºC - 19.9ºC
20.0ºC - 24.9ºC
25.0ºC - 29.9ºC
30.0ºC - 34.9ºC
35.0ºC - 39.9ºC
>40.0ºC


----------



## supercell (9 Abr 2021 às 12:16)

As células formaram-se rapidamente e já há trovoada por Aveiro!


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Abr 2021 às 12:46)

Chuva forte em espinho agora mesmo 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Abr 2021 às 12:49)

Trovão em espinho agora mesmo 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Abr 2021 às 14:49)

Ouviu-se alguma trovoada há pouco após um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## clone (9 Abr 2021 às 18:18)

Ronco bem perto...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2021 às 20:16)

*Arcos de Valdevez: Raio mata 68 cabras*

https://diariodominho.sapo.pt/2021/04/09/arcos-de-valdevez-raio-mata-68-cabras/


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Abr 2021 às 20:39)

Estas runs das 12h não foram nada favoráveis aqui ao sul essencialmente ao Algarve. Se já havia fracas hipóteses de algo de jeito pior ficou..


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2021 às 20:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Arcos de Valdevez: Raio mata 68 cabras*
> 
> https://diariodominho.sapo.pt/2021/04/09/arcos-de-valdevez-raio-mata-68-cabras/


Outras notícias falam que o que as matou foi um relâmpago, mas deve ser iliteracia meteorológica, certo? Não morriam todas com o susto apanhado pelo flash... 

De uma forma ou de outra, são sempre de lamentar estas situações; pelos pobres dos animais e também pelo proprietário


----------



## ampa62 (10 Abr 2021 às 00:00)

https://youtube.com/shorts/Pp-UyUsUgE8?feature=share

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (10 Abr 2021 às 00:02)

ampa62 disse:


> https://youtube.com/shorts/Pp-UyUsUgE8?feature=share
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


Há poucos minutos... 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 01:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Outras notícias falam que o que as matou foi um relâmpago, mas deve ser iliteracia meteorológica, certo? Não morriam todas com o susto apanhado pelo flash...
> 
> De uma forma ou de outra, são sempre de lamentar estas situações; pelos pobres dos animais e também pelo proprietário


Situações sempre muito complicadas, sem dúvida! Há uns anos, um vizinho dos meus avós também perdeu um enorme rebanho de ovelhas por se terem protegido de uma trovoada debaixo de uma azinheira que foi atingida por um raio. É mesmo muito perigoso.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 01:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Situações sempre muito complicadas, sem dúvida! Há uns anos, um vizinho dos meus avós também perdeu um enorme rebanho de ovelhas por se terem protegido de uma trovoada debaixo de uma azinheira que foi atingida por um raio. É mesmo muito perigoso.



Onde está a sabedoria de tantos anos para não ficar debaixo de uma árvore durante uma trovoada? Onde está a sabedoria para não levar o rebanho à serra quando se sente e sabe que vem trovoada? Não compreendo, sinceramente.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 05:41)

O evento convectivo visto pelo radar de Arouca, das 12h de dia 8 às 4h10 de hoje:


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2021 às 09:17)

Bom dia 
Chuva 
9,9 mm acumulados 
Temperatura de 13,8°C
92% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Abr 2021 às 10:21)

Bom dia, 
Apareci de novo, por aqui chove certinho. 
O episodio de ontem das ditas trovoadas, aqui na minha posição não houve nada.   
Bom fim de semana para todos.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2021 às 10:29)

StormRic disse:


> O evento convectivo visto pelo radar de Arouca, das 12h de dia 8 às 4h10 de hoje:


_Landfall_ entre o Porto e Aveiro 
Não dei por nada, dormi a noite toda, mas a atividade elétrica por estas bandas foi praticamente nula. 8,89 mm acumulados por aqui. Anda outra célula gigante sobre o oceano, mas até cá chegar, se chegar, serão horas... se chover algo mais, entretanto, será fruto da lotaria costumeira. Céu muito nublado e 14,3 ºC neste momento.



StormRic disse:


> Onde está a sabedoria de tantos anos para não ficar debaixo de uma árvore durante uma trovoada? Onde está a sabedoria para não levar o rebanho à serra quando se sente e sabe que vem trovoada? Não compreendo, sinceramente.


Má gestão de risco, diria eu...


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2021 às 12:09)

Já não chove 
Acumulados de 11,6 mm
Temperatura 16,1°C
90% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (10 Abr 2021 às 13:01)

Por aqui nada de trovoadas, choveu sim durante a madrugada manhã. Neste momento uma célula à vista
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2021 às 13:19)

Células sobre o Porto; a chover bem neste momento


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2021 às 13:35)

A chover bem por Gondomar 
16,4°C
82% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2021 às 13:36)

C'est fini  Acumulado sobe para os 10,69 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2021 às 14:05)

Duas fotos de há pouco, aquando da passagem da célula:


----------



## guimeixen (10 Abr 2021 às 19:08)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui alguma chuva hoje, cerca de 13mm acumulados. 
Ontem e hoje a trovoada não quer nada aqui com a zona . Parece que os aguaceiros mais intensos formava-se mais a norte ou mais a sul.


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Abr 2021 às 19:34)

É sempre a mesma tanga do costume. O litoral norte nem uma trovoada. 
Também as espectativas para estes eventos aqui e para mim são sempre baixas.
Olhando às imagens de satélite aqui o evento já terminou está tudo para o interior.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Abr 2021 às 20:58)

Grande chuvada agora, a mais forte destes dois dias, só faltou um raio!


----------



## guimeixen (10 Abr 2021 às 21:02)

Acumulado a subir rapidamente, 6,1mm em cerca de 10min!


----------



## guimeixen (10 Abr 2021 às 21:26)

A chuva já parou à algum tempo, acumulou 7,6mm com este aguaceiro o que fez o acumulado subir para 20,6mm.


----------



## Stinger (12 Abr 2021 às 11:19)

Rajadas de vento durante toda a noite fortíssimas nem deu para dormir 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Abr 2021 às 22:13)

Boa noite.

Espero que estejam todos de fina saúde.
Tenho-me baldado ao fórum. Acham que vale a pena meter o modelo de faltas para justificar a minha ausência? Tenho vários motivos, não sei qual deles colará melhor à administração. 

Bem, lá tivemos a chuvinha, um ou outro trovão a sentir-se por cá, nada de menos usual, nestes últimos dias.
O *acumulado mensal* está em meros *30,4 mm*.
Em relação ao dia de hoje, saliento o vento que se fez sentir pela madrugada e pela manhã, moderado com rajadas. Também com isso a sensação era um bocado desagradável.
Pela tarde acalmou, num céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias\altas, cinzentonas.
Amanhã regressa a chuva, mas nada de grandes expectativas nos próximos tempos, será parca para recompor o março muito seco.

*Tactual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 52%
*​*Votos de uma excelente semana e um ainda melhor confinamento.*
Aqui por Paços De Ferreira estamos a fazer por isso, queremos permanecer _ad-eternum_ confinados e pugnamos pela adesão dos concelhos que partilham fronteiras connosco.**


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Abr 2021 às 11:23)

Bom dia a todos, 
Por aqui chuva moderada, as couves, batatas e cebolo agradecem.


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2021 às 15:23)

Boa tarde 
Períodos de chuva moderada a fraca 
Acumulados de 8,2 mm
Temperatura atual de 17,7°C
86% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Abr 2021 às 19:25)

Boa tarde.

Finalmente uma boa rega hoje  , registei 11 mm de precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2021 às 19:35)

A frente oclusa ainda tinha muito para precipitar, mas tudo nos níveis baixos:


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2021 às 22:21)

Boas noites,

Dia um bocadinho mais molhado pelo Porto hoje, mas nada de extraordinário; 7,8 mm acumulados. Deu para lavar um bocadinho a cidade e regar as árvores, canteiros e hortas  Para os próximos dias parece que já se esfumou tudo...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Abr 2021 às 23:00)

Boa noite.

Lá tivemos momentos de chuva ao início da manhã. Aparentou ser mais do que o acumulado revelado. As gotas eram consistentes, grossas.
Mas não durou muito, apenas o suficiente para ter um* acumulado* de *6,8 mm*.
Para comparação, a *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* registou *5,0 mm* e a *EMA de Luzim-Penafiel* registou *2,6 mm*.

O dia foi algo fresco, mas enquadrado na normalidade para o mês de abril.

*Tactual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## Costa (19 Abr 2021 às 10:05)

Bom dia e boa semana para todos  Aqui fica o resumo das temperaturas em Vila Nova de Famalicão nos 8 últimos dias
*
11 Abr*
20.6ºC / 10.0ºC / 0mm

*12 Abr*
19.9ºC / 10.4ºC / 0mm

*13 Abr*
19.2ºC / 11.2ºC / 9.5mm

*14 Abr*
24.6ºC / 10.8ºC / 0mm

*15 Abr*
24.6ºC / 11.0ºC / 0mm
*
16 Abr*
23.3ºC / 8.0ºC / 0mm

*17 Abr*
23.1ºC / 8.4ºC / 0mm

*18 Abr*
23.4ºC / 6.8ºC / 0mm




Spoiler: Legenda



< 0ºC - 4.9ºC
5.0ºC - 9.9ºC
10.0ºC - 15.0ºC
15.0ºC - 19.9ºC
20.0ºC - 24.9ºC
25.0ºC - 29.9ºC
30.0ºC - 34.9ºC
35.0ºC - 39.9ºC
>40.0ºC


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Abr 2021 às 10:13)

Bom dia .

Dia de chuva , em especial durante a noite . O acumulado está nos 6 mm .


----------



## joselamego (20 Abr 2021 às 15:05)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado
Chuva de madrugada e manhã 
Acumulados de 6,2 mm
Temperatura atual de 18,1°C
75% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Abr 2021 às 23:34)

Boa noite,

A chuva que caiu durante a madrugada pelo Porto deixou um acumulado de não deitar fora; 11,2 mm. Durante a manhã ainda chuviscou mais qualquer coisa, mas sem acumulação. Amanhã cairá mais qualquer coisa, aguardemos. A noite segue calma e nublada, com 14,4 ºC neste momento.

Ontem foi mais um dia de trabalho de campo por Cerveira e Caminha, para aproveitar o "bom tempo" 
Tudo muito florido; serranias pintadas de roxo e amarelo.

Alguns registos do dia:

Vista sobre Covas e o rio Coura (V. N. de Cerveira)






Viçosos bosquetes de bétulas





Pinheiros-silvestres, pouco frequentes mas que ainda se vão encontrando pela serra d'Arga





Sobreiro monumental perdido na serra, em Arga de Baixo (Caminha)





Uma das vertentes da serra d'Arga





Quedas de água das Penas, em Chã de Franqueira (Caminha)


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2021 às 12:50)

Boa tarde 
Céu muito nublado 
Já chove 
1,6 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2021 às 17:07)

Boa tarde,
A chover com intensidade no Porto, gotas grossas, *17 mm* acumulados e a contar 

12.8ºc actuais, 93%HR, vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2021 às 17:19)

A ficar muito escuro, em especial a SW e Oeste, chove bem!

*18.2 mm*


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2021 às 17:32)

Parece quase de noite, luzes a acenderem, chove grosso  com intensidade *20 mm* e a subir 

Algo agressivo o radar:


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2021 às 17:49)

Rain
Chuva da boa 
Acumulados de 22, 1 mm
14,7°C
91% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2021 às 17:50)

*25.8 mm* e a somar, indíce actual 42.6 mm/h.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2021 às 17:54)

Snifa disse:


> Algo agressivo o radar



Espinho e Esmoriz parecem estar na trajectória dessa linha de células:


----------



## supercell (21 Abr 2021 às 17:57)

Trovão bem audível por Aveiro!! Olhando para o radar percebe-se bem que as células evoluiram rapidamente...


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2021 às 18:17)

Boas tardes,

Bela tarde de chuva pelo Porto, chuva a sério! Já não me lembrava de ver chover assim 
33,81 mm acumulados, expectativas para o dia largamente superadas!


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2021 às 18:20)

Ovar teve eco vermelho em cima, a linha continua a progredir para o interior, a rapidez do movimento impede acumulados mais importantes, mas a "pancada" é forte.


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2021 às 18:20)

Atingidos os *30 mm* agora, continua a chover mas com menos intensidade, já se vêm abertas a Oeste.

Abril segue com *51,8 mm* acumulados

12.5ºc atuais.

Vento agora de E/ESE a 20 Km/h, nuvens baixas a vir de Leste.


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2021 às 19:09)

30,8 mm 
Boa carga de água 
Temperatura atual de 13,5°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2021 às 20:54)

Por aqui deve estar feito, ou praticamente, por hoje. Acumulado de 39,4 mm. Abril segue com 70,51 mm, o que, apesar de ainda longe da média para o mês, é um valor já mais confortável, tendo em vista o "fracasso" que foi o mês de março, com uns míseros 7,59 mm acumulados.


----------



## ruka (21 Abr 2021 às 21:51)

celulas ativas com chuva forte pelo Porto...


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2021 às 21:59)

Grande chuvada, já não esperava algo tão forte hoje 
Acumulado sobe para os 45,8 mm. Bem bom!


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2021 às 23:38)

Chuva fraca 
31,4m acumulados

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Abr 2021 às 00:23)

Boa noite. 

Dia chuvoso , com acumulado de 15 mm ..
Neste momento continua a chover , com chuva fraca .

E dia fresco , Ttmax de apenas 14° c.


----------



## Gates (22 Abr 2021 às 01:31)

4 horas de grande precipitação durante a tarde, mas foi só


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Abr 2021 às 09:28)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia chuvoso , sigo com 10 mm de precipitação .
Ontem e hoje registei 25 mm .


----------



## Stinger (22 Abr 2021 às 10:24)

Movimento forte e rápido da Terra para as nuvens e que ainda perdura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Abr 2021 às 10:57)

Bom dia.

Uh lá lá! Chuva farta para alguns, não é?! Pois...nem se lembram dos outros que apenas ficam a ver navios. Pois!
Ontem tivemos chuva, por vezes moderada, que me deu um *acumulado de 23,6 mm*, predominantemente a meio\final da tarde. A acompanhar apenas vento fraco a moderado.

Já hoje, isto anda fraquinho. Estamos em regime de aguaceiros fracos, com vento fraco de S\SSE. Levo um *acumulado de 1,1 mm*.
No entanto saliento os aguaceiros moderados que caíram na zona de Paredes\Penafiel, entre as 9h e as 10h.

*Tactual: 14,8ºC
Hr: 88%*​

Vamos lá ver se nos próximos dias teremos precipitação que componha os recursos hídricos. Passei há pouco pelo rio Eiriz e o caudal está algo baixo para a época do ano.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2021 às 21:38)

Stinger disse:


> Movimento forte e rápido da Terra para as nuvens e que ainda perdura
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Além do movimento ascensional detectaste alguma rotação em torno dessa formação ou na base da nuvem? Por vezes a sucção e condensação rápida do ar húmido provocada pela nuvem convectiva assume formas dessas, sem que se esteja em presença do início de um fenómeno extremo de vento tipo tornado ou tromba. Uma imagem animada do fenómeno ou a observação visual do eventual movimento de rotação tiraria as dúvidas.


----------



## Stinger (23 Abr 2021 às 00:31)

Deu para ver uma certa rotação e notava se bem a Ascensão rápida para as nuvens e só naquela zona desde terra e que durou uns bons minutos
Poderia ser algo mais mas infelizmente não filmei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (23 Abr 2021 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

Hoje começamos com um céu mais interessante e a certa altura até se viu umas leves mammatus. Agora chove moderado .
Para amanhã está interessante no que toca à trovoada

(fotos tiradas à cerca de 1h)


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2021 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

pelo Porto vai chovendo com gotas grossas, *2.6 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

14.6ºc actuais,92 %HR , vento fraco.

Essa formação de ontem também foi visível daqui antes de um aguaceiro, não detectei rotação, apenas movimento ascencional da coluna ( tipo sucção solo para a nuvem).


----------



## guimeixen (23 Abr 2021 às 09:15)

Chove bem agora, 1,6mm acumulados


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2021 às 12:48)

Bom dia 
Madrugada e manhã com chuva 
Acumulados de 6,6 mm
Temperatura atual de 19,0°C
83% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2021 às 12:52)

Boas tardes,

Manhã passada em viagens entre o Porto e a serra d'Arga, durante as quais apanhei alguns aguaceiros de maior ou menor intensidade e de curta duração.
Enquanto por lá estive o tempo também se aguentou com chuva fraca ou até sem chuva. Céus sempre muito carregados e algum vento nas partes mais expostas viradas ao Atlântico.

Acumulado fraquinho ainda pelo Porto: 2,01 mm. A ver pelo radar, parece que o grosso da precipitação está, para já, a ficar no mar.


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2021 às 15:32)

Boa chuvada com gotas grossas no Porto neste momentoi


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2021 às 19:07)

Boa tarde 
Céu muito nublado 
t.max de 21,8°C
t.atual de 16,3°C
92% hr 
Acumulados de 12,1 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (23 Abr 2021 às 20:36)

Boa noite. 

Chove intensamente .

O acumulado de hoje já vai nos 11 mm.

Mês de abril quase a chegar aos 60 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2021 às 20:40)

Boas,

A Lola tem lacrimejado pouco pelo Porto, deve estar a gostar do que tem visto ao longo do dia... 
9,91 mm acumulados de "lágrimas"...


----------



## Crazyrain (23 Abr 2021 às 21:25)

Continua a chover , 14 mm.

Abril chega aos 60 mm.


----------



## supercell (23 Abr 2021 às 21:28)

Flashes a oeste de Aveiro, talvez a festa esteja ainda para vir


----------



## Between (23 Abr 2021 às 21:29)

Chove intensamente com trovoada à mistura!


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2021 às 21:50)

Alguns clarões visíveis a WSW/SW do Porto. 

*9.4 mm* acumulados por aqui.

14.7ºc actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Abr 2021 às 21:57)

Ronco agora mesmo 

Visíveis relâmpagos sobre o mar a Oeste/SW


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2021 às 21:58)

Snifa disse:


> Alguns clarões visíveis a WSW/SW do Porto.
> 
> *9.4 mm* acumulados por aqui.
> 
> 14.7ºc actuais.


Estão longe, mas podia jurar que ouvi um há alguns minutos atrás.

Edit: OK, o @Joaopaulo também ouviu


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2021 às 22:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Estão longe, mas podia jurar que ouvi um há alguns minutos atrás.


Agora mesmo um bom ronco, uns largos segundos após um relâmpago sobre o mar


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Abr 2021 às 22:11)

Boa noite! Só regresso com chuva.
Dilúvio! Trovoada é que nada.
Tinha 15.5mm até sair de casa.
Aguardo próximo episódios.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2021 às 22:17)

Demora mais de um minuto entre o relâmpago e o ouvir ronco ao longe (e isto quando se ouve) mas os clarões são bastante fortes e luminosos


----------



## Crazyrain (23 Abr 2021 às 22:18)

Chove torrencialmente .

Era capaz de jurar que ouvi ao longe um trovão .


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2021 às 22:23)

Continua tudo a cair em duas faixas; uma paralela à costa e outra mais para o interior. O Porto nicles... mas parece que vem, finalmente, qualquer coisa a caminho. Vamos lá ver, não parece muito interessante


----------



## cm3pt (23 Abr 2021 às 22:48)

Snifa disse:


> Demora mais de um minuto entre o relâmpago e o ouvir ronco ao longe (e isto quando se ouve) mas os clarões são bastante fortes e luminosos




Isso significa que a trovoada está a cerca de 25 quilómetros da sua posição. A máxima distância a que a trovoada pode ser ouvida oscila entre 22 e 28 quilómetros. A cada segundo o som percorre 340 metros e que dá aproximadamente 3 segundos por quilómetro. Se demora um minuto dá aproximadamente 20 quilómetros. Mais de um minuto aproxima-se do limite máximo . Talvez esteja a ver e ouvir trovões provenientes de raios positivos que estão a oeste da Póvoa do Varzim.


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Abr 2021 às 22:55)

Relâmpagos a SE visíveis há minutos


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2021 às 23:56)

Acumulados de 13,0 mm
Trovão não ouvi 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (23 Abr 2021 às 23:57)

Trovão audivel por aqui.


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Abr 2021 às 00:00)

Continua a chover certinho .
O dia termina com 20 mm de precipitação .


----------



## Stinger (24 Abr 2021 às 01:31)

Por aqui nada de nada. Já não chove há umas horas estou no meio das duas linhas loool

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Abr 2021 às 10:55)

Bom dia. 

Mais um dia chuvoso , chove bem agora .


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2021 às 15:22)

Estou a acompanhar as células que estão a chegar, a Sul  de Paramos em Espinho

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2021 às 15:25)

Eco roxo de precipitação e visualmente não vejo nada por causa do vapor de água do mar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2021 às 15:31)

Muita descarga elétrica ao redor de Aveiro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2021 às 15:54)

Boas,

Tempo bem tempestuoso na beachcam da Costa Nova:
https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/costa-nova/

Resultado disto:


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2021 às 16:02)

Na da Barra parece estar a cair granizo agora; ou então são pingos enormes.


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2021 às 16:07)

Boa tarde,
muito escuro para o lado do mar e Sul, já há descargas eléctricas ao largo. 

19.7ºc actuais, algo abafado, ambiente típico de instabilidade.


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2021 às 16:32)

Já ronca


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2021 às 16:33)

Parece-me que já troveja ao longe. Muito escuro para o lado do mar.
Já chove na costa gaiense.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2021 às 16:37)

Ainda não ouvi a roncar, parece me que está tudo longe

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2021 às 16:44)

Pelo Porto vai roncando, e já caíram umas pingas, mas vai ficar quase tudo no mar outra vez, parece-me.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2021 às 16:44)

Já roncou, mas nada de especial, as ruas parecem rios

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (24 Abr 2021 às 16:45)

A minha vista para sul neste momento!! Tempo abafado com cheirinho a trovoada!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2021 às 16:47)

Chove bem com gotas grossas


----------



## Gates (24 Abr 2021 às 16:54)

Que tempestade ️ 
Troveja ininterruptamente


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2021 às 16:54)

A chover como manda a lei agora, e com banda sonora a acompanhar


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2021 às 16:57)

Já roncou em Espinho, apesar de ainda se ouvir ao longe de vez em quando.
Espero que gostem do video, ainda apanhei este ronco e único sobre Espinho.
Subscrevam o novo canal que eu publicarei videos de meteorologia e caçadas meteorológicas.



Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2021 às 17:05)

Chuvada torrencial acompanhada de trovoada, rain rate 126mm/h


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2021 às 17:42)

Medonho a sul!


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Abr 2021 às 17:51)

Chuva e trovoada por aqui .


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2021 às 17:52)

Brutal shelf cloud! Na Santa Marta que ventania à sua passagem e sentiu-se o ar mais quente a ser substituído pelo frio, que gelo com a ventania!


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2021 às 17:55)

Snifa disse:


> Chuvada torrencial acompanhada de trovoada, rain rate 126mm/h



Um video da chuvada, a partir dos 45 segundos fica cada vez mais forte:


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2021 às 18:13)

Passou a oeste. Estrutura incrível. Há pouco ouviam-se muitos trovões mesmo.


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2021 às 18:17)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Passou a oeste. Estrutura incrível. Há pouco ouviam-se muitos trovões mesmo.



Bela estrutura e bem assinalada no radar 






Pareceu-me ter ouvido há pouco um roncar longínquo vindo de Sul 

De momento não chove mas volta a ficar escuro a Sul/SE


----------



## Between (24 Abr 2021 às 19:10)

Que escuridão! Já se ouvem trovões em aproximação! 

Edit: o cenário neste momento:


----------



## Between (24 Abr 2021 às 19:50)

Que valente carga de água nos últimos 15 minutos! Felizmente sem granizo à mistura para bem da agricultura. 

Agora tudo bem mais calmo.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2021 às 21:23)

Boas,

Tudo calmo agora, mas parece que ainda vem mais qualquer coisa a caminho 






Acumulado nos 6,10 mm.

Não estiveram muito fotogénicos os céus durante o dia, mas ao final da tarde ainda apareceu esta formação relativamente interessante:





Foi o que a Lola arranjou para o Porto hoje 

Edit: já chove


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2021 às 21:33)

Trovoada distante, já piscou a luz.


----------



## joselamego (24 Abr 2021 às 21:33)

Trovão 
Chuva 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2021 às 21:45)

Chuva intensa e alguma trovoada pelo Porto neste momento, os trovões ouvem-se algo ao longe, descargas mais a Leste da Cidade.


----------



## Litos (24 Abr 2021 às 21:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Trovoada distante, já piscou a luz.



Aqui em Vila do Conde tb piscou!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2021 às 21:56)

Aqui fica um registo da trovoada que veio ao fim da tarde. Passou de raspão aqui pela cidade e trouxe com ela uma das melhores shelf clouds que já vi aqui.
É possível que tenha sido uma supercélula, pois ao ver as imagens de radar era aparente que ela se movia para NE enquanto que o resto da precipitação das outras nuvens ia para NW. Apesar que isto não é o suficiente para garantir que tenha sido.
Quando estava a tirar a fotos era bem visível a nuvem a aproximar-se com uma rapidez enorme! Eu estava na Santa Marta e estava uma ventania e então quando passou a shelf cloud é que foi. A nuvem quase que raspava no monte, vinha mesmo baixa. De um momento para o outro começou-se a sentir um frio, ajudado ainda mais pelo vento que estava. Ao ver as estações a temperatura desceu cerca de 5ºC em 15-20min. Uma coisa que também nunca me tinha acontecido foi ficar com uma ligeira dor nos ouvidos, pensei que fosse relacionado com a pressão e ao ver as estações houve um aumento repentino da pressão.




Approaching Severe Storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Tentei fazer aqui uma ilustração do que estava a acontecer:







Exemplo desta estação aqui na cidade no Wunderground:







Nesta animação de radar nota-se o que disse em cima, com a célula com um movimento mais para NE e o resto das manchas para N/NW


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2021 às 22:25)

Chuva torrencial e muitos relâmpagos entre as 21h30 e as 22h


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2021 às 23:15)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui fica um registo da trovoada que veio ao fim da tarde. Passou de raspão aqui pela cidade e trouxe com ela uma das melhores shelf clouds que já vi aqui.
> É possível que tenha sido uma supercélula, pois ao ver as imagens de radar era aparente que ela se movia para NE enquanto que o resto da precipitação das outras nuvens ia para NW. Apesar que isto não é o suficiente para garantir que tenha sido.
> Quando estava a tirar a fotos era bem visível a nuvem a aproximar-se com uma rapidez enorme! Eu estava na Santa Marta e estava uma ventania e então quando passou a shelf cloud é que foi. A nuvem quase que raspava no monte, vinha mesmo baixa. De um momento para o outro começou-se a sentir um frio, ajudado ainda mais pelo vento que estava. Ao ver as estações a temperatura desceu cerca de 5ºC em 15-20min. Uma coisa que também nunca me tinha acontecido foi ficar com uma ligeira dor nos ouvidos, pensei que fosse relacionado com a pressão e ao ver as estações houve um aumento repentino da pressão.
> 
> ...


Isso é que foi estar no lugar certo à hora certa!  Grande apanhado!


----------



## Gates (24 Abr 2021 às 23:21)

Confiei que tinha terminado e arrisquei ir passear o jeko. Tive que me refugiar numa paragem de autocarro.
Até às 22:30 assisti a trovoada.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Abr 2021 às 00:00)

Vídeo da caçada de hoje e encontrei esta magnifica supercélula a sudoeste do concelho de Espinho


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2021 às 00:08)

Grande chuvada neste momento 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2021 às 00:17)

3,6 mm acumulados

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Abr 2021 às 00:21)

Boa noite .

Foi um dia de aguaceiros , com trovoada ao final da tarde .

O acumulado do dia foi de 9 mm .

O mês de abril aproxima- se dos 80 mm .


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2021 às 01:14)

Outro aguaceiro forte 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2021 às 04:35)

Estremeceu com tudo 

4:35h rajadas de vento com Chuva fortíssima agora


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2021 às 05:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estremeceu com tudo
> 
> 4:35h rajadas de vento com Chuva fortíssima agora



Eco roxo!!


----------



## guimeixen (25 Abr 2021 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

Chove bem à já algum tempo, 14,8mm acumulados.


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Abr 2021 às 09:18)

Bom dia .

Muita chuva , o acumulado já vai nos 15 mm .


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2021 às 09:22)

Bom  dia,

chove bem também por aqui há já algum tempo, chuva de pingas grossas, moderada por vezes mais intensa, *15.8 mm* acumulados e a subir 

14.0ºc actuais.
Alguma trovoada esta madrugada também 

Abril segue com *93.6 mm.
*
Ano Hidrológico a caminho dos 1000 mm com *992,2 mm* desde 01/10/2020.


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2021 às 09:28)

Muita chuva por Gondomar 
30,0 mm acumulados
Madrugada com trovão ( não ouvi estava a dormir ) mas disseram me 
Continua a chuva 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2021 às 10:19)

Chove sem parar, 18.8 mm acumulados


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Abr 2021 às 10:24)

Chove sem parar ,  já quase nos 20 mm.

Abril começa a aproximar - se dos 100 mm .


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2021 às 11:07)

*20 mm* atingidos agora, continua a chover 

Mais fresco, 13.2ºc actuais.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Abr 2021 às 11:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estremeceu com tudo
> 
> 4:35h rajadas de vento com Chuva fortíssima agora





StormRic disse:


> Eco roxo!!


Bom dia,

Acordei precisamente nessa altura; trovejava e chovia torrencialmente.

A estação que sigo regista uns incríveis *43,51 mm*. 

Ainda pensei que seria erro, mas ao ver as imagens de radar, que mostram claramente um dos ecos roxos a passar aqui por cima:






e ao verificar outras estações nesse mesmo alinhamento com valores semelhantes, arrisco a dizer que os valores estarão certos, e que houve acumulados muito significativos em pontos muito específicos de Gaia e do Porto:






O acumulado de abril dá, assim, um grande salto para os *145,04 mm* nesta zona do Porto.
Continua a chover, mas de forma muito fraca.


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2021 às 11:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Acordei precisamente nessa altura; trovejava e chovia torrencialmente.
> 
> A estação que sigo regista uns incríveis *43,51 mm*.
> 
> Ainda pensei que seria erro, mas ao ver as imagens de radar, que mostram claramente um dos ecos roxos a passar aqui por cima:



Essa estação apanhou em cheio com a forte trovoada, aqui na parte mais oriental da Cidade, passou de raspão e choveu menos.
O valor parece-me correcto, tendo em conta a agressividade do radar nessa zona  

Há outras nessa zona/alinhamento com valores mais baixos, mas mesmo assim acima do 30 mm, ou seja não levaram com a intensidade toda.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Abr 2021 às 11:37)

Snifa disse:


> Essa estação apanhou em cheio com a forte trovoada, aqui na parte mais oriental da Cidade, passou de raspão e choveu menos.
> O valor parece-me correcto tendo em conta a agressividade do radar nessa zona
> 
> Há outras nessa zona/alinhamento com valores mais baixos, mas mesmo assim acima do 30 mm, ou seja não levaram com a intensidade toda.


Exato. Há só ali uma estação em Valbom com valores acima dos 40 mm que me suscita dúvidas, uma vez que pelo radar não há nada que justifique tal acumulado. As outras parecem-me bastante credíveis. A estação de Massarelos do IPMA ficou no limite, até às 9h00 tinha um acumulado de 21,8 mm.


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2021 às 12:34)

Boa tarde 
Por Gondomar 36,3 mm acumulados
Temperatura atual de 17,0°C
89% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (25 Abr 2021 às 18:07)

Depois de uma tarde bem calma, chove agora com intensidade!


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Abr 2021 às 18:46)

Já ouvi roncar a este de Espinho






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (25 Abr 2021 às 18:58)

Vista para sul. Parece me que se desloca para o interior 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2021 às 19:18)

A sul agora mesmo célula com uma rotação brutal.


Nunca tinha assistido a isto!


----------



## Stinger (25 Abr 2021 às 19:38)

Parece estar a dissipar tudo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2021 às 20:01)

Por volta das 19:15


----------



## RamalhoMR (25 Abr 2021 às 20:03)

Essa mesma celula também a observei da minha varanda. Tinha uma estrutura bem peculiar


----------



## João Pedro (25 Abr 2021 às 20:25)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por volta das 19:15


Muito bom o segundo vídeo Rui!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2021 às 21:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Muito bom o segundo vídeo Rui!



Obrigado João Pedro. 

Deixo mais dois vídeos, agora da fotogénica célula que estava a este de Braga, com uma bela shelf cloud. Fim de tarde que deu pra lavar bem as vistas.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Abr 2021 às 21:41)

Boa noite,

Um resumo do final de tarde que foi espetacular. Estava na Santa Marta quando passou por cima a célula da esquerda nos vídeos do @Ruipedroo e tive que me retirar para o carro e ainda fiquei todo molhado para ver se apanhava algum raio, mas nada. Antes de ir para o carro fui para o lado com vista para este e via-se, por entre a chuva que estava a cair, outras torres e na base a shelf cloud. Depois de passar a chuva voltei para aí e estava com uma shelf cloud enorme iluminada pela luz do pôr do sol. Passado uns minutos via-se mais uma grande torre a crescer e não tardou nada a ouvirem-se vários trovões. Acabou por enfraquecer, mas veio mais uma torre para voltar a animar. Via-se a torre toda cor de rosa com a shelf cloud em baixo e de repente um raio sai da base. Infelizmente não o apanhei pois estava a tirar fotos seguidas para uma timelapse. Nesse momento parei e foquei-me em apanhar os raios, mas nunca mais dava nenhum. Troquei então de objetiva para aproximar mais um pouco pois ainda estava com a grande angular e assim o raio ficaria muito pequeno. No momento em que estou a trocar vejo outro raio enorme! 
Quando já estava preparado nunca mais via nenhum, até que vi um mais fraquito e quase que ficou fora da foto. Esperei e esperei, mas nada, não houve mais nenhum.
Mesmo assim foi um final de tarde espetacular com umas nuvens com estrutura fantástica


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2021 às 23:26)

*Chuva torrencial deixa carro parcialmente submerso debaixo de viaduto de Ponte de Lima*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...tunel-em-ponte-de-lima?ref=HP_OutrasNoticias1


----------



## Iceberg (26 Abr 2021 às 09:18)

Bom dia desde Braga e arredores 

Depois de um FDS interessante do ponto de vista convectivo, dependendo da localização de cada um (convecção muitas vezes rima com lotaria ), a semana começa fresquinha, com céu com algumas nuvens. Ao longo da semana, poderemos ter mais chuvinha. A erva vai crescer nos campos. O verde da paisagem intensifica-se. Deixemos os calores de verão para a altura devida.

Para já, tempo absolutamente primaveril. 

Boa semana para todos.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Abr 2021 às 13:27)

Boa tarde.

Bem vindos à nova semana, provavelmente mais calma meteorologicamente falando, típica portanto.

Epá, vocês ficam com a animação toda! Toda...
Aqui parece um qualquer local bem diferente, muito calmo, muita paz, sossego. Bolas!
Lá diz o ditado: um dia é da caça, o outro do caçador. 

A chuva tem chegado cá, a trovoada é que teima em passar a raspar ou muito ao longe.
O *acumulados* tem sido apenas pequenos. Ontem tive *16,9 mm*, sendo que o *mês* leva um *acumulado* de *95,7 mm*.
A *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* registou uns módicos 11,4 mm, o valor mais baixa da rede do Litoral Norte.
Felizmente tem sido espaçada a sua queda e ainda pouco reguei a relva e árvores fruteiras.

Hoje o dia começou com boas abertas, com sol a brilhar, mas lentamente o céu encobriu.
O vento sopra agora fraco de ONO.
Está ameno.

*Tactual: 20,2ºC
Hr: 65%*​


----------



## Between (26 Abr 2021 às 20:20)

Fim de tarde lindíssimo e com direito a chuva e banda sonora!


----------



## Snifa (26 Abr 2021 às 20:47)

Boa noite,

por aqui dia sem chuva e bastante ameno, mínima de *12.4ºc* e máxima *20.0ºc.*

Neste momento 16.2ºc , vento NNW 15 Km/h e 78% HR.

Hoje as células andaram mais ao longe, como estas vistas para Leste ao pôr do Sol há minutos, pelo radar estariam na zona de Amarante:


----------



## guimeixen (26 Abr 2021 às 20:56)

Boa noite,

Belo fim da tarde com as células a SE iluminadas pela luz do pôr do sol. Ainda ouvi alguns trovões longínquos


----------



## guimeixen (26 Abr 2021 às 22:14)

Aqui ficam uns registos de ontem. Fantástica estrutura ao fim da tarde!
E deixo também uma amostra de um raio 











































































Timelapse do aproximar da trovoada:


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2021 às 23:14)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam uns registos de ontem. Fantástica estrutura ao fim da tarde!
> E deixo também uma amostra de um raio
> 
> 
> ...


*!*F*E*N*O*M*E*N*A*L*!*


Grande fotos Guilherme! 
A antepenúltima está simplesmente brutal  Deve ter sido uma experiência inesquecível ver um bichinho desses a desenvolver-se em frente aos teus olhos 
Obrigado


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2021 às 23:19)

E cá pelo Porto voltou tudo ao normal, dia pachorrento, sem nada muito digno de nota a acorrer para além de duas ou três células que apareceram no horizonte, e já mostradas pelo @Snifa , ao final da tarde.

Há pouco, o céu e a lua estavam mais interessantes 










As nuvens aqui estavam com pinta de nebulosa 





Tudo calmíssimo, 15,3 ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2021 às 00:16)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam uns registos de ontem. Fantástica estrutura ao fim da tarde!
> E deixo também uma amostra de um raio



Simplesmente 



guimeixen disse:


> Timelapse do aproximar da trovoada:



Esta célula foi mesmo épica! Espantoso time-lapse 



João Pedro disse:


> Há pouco, o céu e a lua estavam mais interessantes



Fabulosas! Bastante difícil conseguir aquele efeito na última foto


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Abr 2021 às 01:16)

Boas,

Deixo também mais umas fotos da tarde de domingo e a última é de ontem, num dia já bem mais "normal".


Numa tentativa impossível de fazer concorrência ao @guimeixen.


Parabéns pelos registos Guilherme!


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2021 às 02:52)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Deixo também mais umas fotos da tarde de domingo e a última é de ontem, num dia já bem mais "normal"


----------



## guimeixen (27 Abr 2021 às 09:56)

João Pedro disse:


> *!*F*E*N*O*M*E*N*A*L*!*
> 
> 
> Grande fotos Guilherme!
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Simplesmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado!  
@João Pedro sem dúvida, foi uma experiência fantástica, ainda para mais que adoro ver shelf clouds!


----------



## guimeixen (27 Abr 2021 às 17:31)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia com cogumelos  , principalmente um mais interessante para NE, não se vê é a célula toda pois há uma faixa de nuvens médias a passar pelo meio.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Abr 2021 às 18:06)

Panorama feito um pouco à pressa, até está meio de lado. Vista para NE, tudo a explodir!


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2021 às 00:16)

guimeixen disse:


> Panorama feito um pouco à pressa, até está meio de lado. Vista para NE, tudo a explodir!



*Guilhadeses* teve um acumulado horário de *21,6 mm* das* 18h35 às 19h35* (17:35-18:35 utc), com um pico de intensidade de *4,3 mm* em *5 minutos*.






No total do dia acumulou *24,6 mm*.

Edição: corrigida hora utc.


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2021 às 16:01)

Entrada de Noroeste com vento a aumentar. Convecção a ser empurrada para o interior:


----------



## guimeixen (28 Abr 2021 às 21:07)

Boa noite,

Hoje tivemos alguns aguaceiros torrenciais, Braga CIM acumulou 9mm , mas há estações no wunderground com mais e menos pois os aguaceiros foram muito localizados.
Braga CIM vai com 103,2mm este mês.

Deixo aqui um registo das células que estavam por volta de Amarante ao pôr do sol vistas aqui de Braga na segunda e também um registo das células de ontem:


----------



## joselamego (1 Mai 2021 às 09:18)

Resumo mês abril 
Precipitação total : 

129,9 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------

